# AutoFocus on Canon 60D Not Working



## sood1992

Yesterday I kept my camera in fully working condition, Today I picked up my cam went to shoot a gig, the AF woudn't work at all. I tried changing lens, still the same. I tried resetting the factory settings but in vain. When I press half shutter button, it doesnt do anything. 

What could be wrong?


----------



## Jeff92

I know almost nothing about cameras but are you sure you didn't click it into manual zoom mode?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## analog.universe

Are you certain that a shutter button half-press is still set to activate autofocus?  There's an option to disable that in the custom functions.  Did you try pressing the AF button on the back of the body?

If that doesn't do it, my next step would be cleaning the contacts in the lens mount.


----------



## Canon_L_Guy

I've had this happen before on my 40D.  The two things I have done to correct this is pull the battery and reset to factory settings.  The other thing to try is reloading the firmware. Even though there was not an update to it remember our cameras are computers and they need reset sometimes. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## fokker

Tery going into custom function settings menu (consult you manual for specifics for your model camera) and reassign the AF start to the back button (either the 'AF on" button or " * " button) depending on the camera. The when you press the assigned button on the back it should activate the autofocus - it is better (in my and many others' opinion) anyway to have it on this button. Worth a try to see if it works.


----------



## sood1992

I just tried reloading the firmware file again, still didnt help. The AF buttons are set to deafult. Af-On also doesn't do anything at all.


----------



## bratkinson

If you haven't already done so, pull the battery.  It solved a minor problem on my 60D 2 weeks ago.  

Also, when you press the shutter button 1/2 down, does the focus points show up in the viewfinder?  I had a "problem" I wasn't getting any focus points to show up in the viewfinder only to discover I had left the lens in MF rather than AF last time I used it and then mounted it on my camera.


----------



## fokker

sood1992 said:


> I just tried reloading the firmware file again, still didnt help. The AF buttons are set to deafult. Af-On also doesn't do anything at all.



It seems unlikely but I'm wondering if the 'half press' portion of the shutter button is faulty, if you remap the AF start to the back button (1 minute procedure) it will at least eliminate the possibility. 

Also, although you haven't mentioned specifically, I'm assuming you've checked that the switch on the lens is definitely set to AF.


----------



## philerskine

fokker said:


> Tery going into custom function settings menu (consult you manual for specifics for your model camera) and reassign the AF start to the back button (either the 'AF on" button or " * " button) depending on the camera. The when you press the assigned button on the back it should activate the autofocus - it is better (in my and many others' opinion) anyway to have it on this button. Worth a try to see if it works.



I had the same problem and our friend Google brought me here. It seems it was surreptitiously changed to some other mode that meant it didn't work. Switched to option 0 and viola! Thanks man

I am using Magic Lantern so maybe there's some way of changing it I didn't know about. Using a fresh formatted card didn't fix it though


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

Actually there's a fantastic lesson to be learned here:

Why not meter with the half-press of shutter, and use back button AF + AI Servo for focusing + Center spot /selected spot focusing? Much more precision, much more control over your focus. 

Moving subject? No problem, hold down back button AF + AI Servo and snap away. 

I learned this a long time ago with the 60d and have never looked back.


----------



## Jeff_M

Rotanimod said:


> Actually there's a fantastic lesson to be learned here:
> 
> Why not meter with the half-press of shutter, and use back button AF + AI Servo for focusing + Center spot /selected spot focusing? Much more precision, much more control over your focus.
> 
> Moving subject? No problem, hold down back button AF + AI Servo and snap away.
> 
> I learned this a long time ago with the 60d and have never looked back.



just got the 60d the other day. You might have to message me to explain more about this and how exactly to do it lol!


----------



## jcsolorzano

Hey guys! I'm new in here... I'm from Costa Rica.

I sent my camera to the repair shop in order to try to fix this issue, thinking that was the shutter button the one causing the issue. No internal issues on my camera but still getting the issue you posted about.
I thought it was the update I made from firmware 1.1.0 to 1.1.1... so I downgraded it to 1.1.0 but same issue/ Upgraded to 1.1.1 and same issue... and used the latest Magic lantern and same issue.
Cleared all possible functions and same issue. Replaced battery, same issue. Replaced card... same issue... used like 5 different lenses... same issue...
On my case... I can see the focus point but inmediately it will take the picture.... I'm also able to autofocus using the AF-ON button but I don't really know what's happening in here...

Can you please advise what is wrong with the camera?

Thanks!!

JC


----------



## TCampbell

[*=1]





jcsolorzano said:


> Hey guys! I'm new in here... I'm from Costa Rica.






jcsolorzano said:


> I sent my camera to the repair shop in order to try to fix this issue, thinking that was the shutter button the one causing the issue. No internal issues on my camera but still getting the issue you posted about.
> I thought it was the update I made from firmware 1.1.0 to 1.1.1... so I downgraded it to 1.1.0 but same issue/ Upgraded to 1.1.1 and same issue... and used the latest Magic lantern and same issue.
> Cleared all possible functions and same issue. Replaced battery, same issue. Replaced card... same issue... used like 5 different lenses... same issue...
> On my case... I can see the focus point but inmediately it will take the picture.... I'm also able to autofocus using the AF-ON button but I don't really know what's happening in here...
> 
> Can you please advise what is wrong with the camera?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> JC




It sounds like your Custom Function IV: 1 is set to mode 1 or 3.  Return it to mode 0 if you want it to revert to the factory default.

1.  Press [Menu], roll the selection wheel on the front until it lights up the Custom Functions page on the menu (2nd icon from the right along the top of the LCD screen... just left of the green star "My Menu".  

2.  Run the selection dial (on the back) until it highlights "C.Fn IV:Operations/Others" and press the "Set" button to select.

3.  It should bring you into the first of 5 sub-options ("AF and metering buttons") under C.Fn IV menu.  Press the "Set" button and it will let you change this option.

4.  Rotate the rear selection dial (on the back) to read selection "0".  The picture and options will read as follows:

Meter & AF Start (on the shutter button)
Meter & AF Start (on the [AF-ON] button)
AE lock (on the * button)

It's possible to disable auto-focus from the shutter button (as you have discovered.)  This is actually preferred by many photographers... especially sports shooters.  They're trying to track athletes who may be moving across an athletic field.  A spectator on the sidelines may pop into view and they do NOT want the camera to re-focus on the spectator.  This way they can use the shutter button to control metering and shooting, but use a back-button (such as the [AF-ON] button or the 
[*] button) to control when THEY want the camera to auto-focus.

You can also just pick the "Clear all Custom Func. (C.Fn)" menu option which will revert all functions that may have been changed to their factory defaults.


----------



## jcsolorzano

TCampbell said:


> [*=1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcsolorzano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys! I'm new in here... I'm from Costa Rica.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcsolorzano said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sent my camera to the repair shop in order to try to fix this issue, thinking that was the shutter button the one causing the issue. No internal issues on my camera but still getting the issue you posted about.
> I thought it was the update I made from firmware 1.1.0 to 1.1.1... so I downgraded it to 1.1.0 but same issue/ Upgraded to 1.1.1 and same issue... and used the latest Magic lantern and same issue.
> Cleared all possible functions and same issue. Replaced battery, same issue. Replaced card... same issue... used like 5 different lenses... same issue...
> On my case... I can see the focus point but inmediately it will take the picture.... I'm also able to autofocus using the AF-ON button but I don't really know what's happening in here...
> 
> Can you please advise what is wrong with the camera?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> JC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like your Custom Function IV: 1 is set to mode 1 or 3.  Return it to mode 0 if you want it to revert to the factory default.
> 
> 1.  Press [Menu], roll the selection wheel on the front until it lights up the Custom Functions page on the menu (2nd icon from the right along the top of the LCD screen... just left of the green star "My Menu".
> 
> 2.  Run the selection dial (on the back) until it highlights "C.Fn IV:Operations/Others" and press the "Set" button to select.
> 
> 3.  It should bring you into the first of 5 sub-options ("AF and metering buttons") under C.Fn IV menu.  Press the "Set" button and it will let you change this option.
> 
> 4.  Rotate the rear selection dial (on the back) to read selection "0".  The picture and options will read as follows:
> 
> Meter & AF Start (on the shutter button)
> Meter & AF Start (on the [AF-ON] button)
> AE lock (on the * button)
> 
> It's possible to disable auto-focus from the shutter button (as you have discovered.)  This is actually preferred by many photographers... especially sports shooters.  They're trying to track athletes who may be moving across an athletic field.  A spectator on the sidelines may pop into view and they do NOT want the camera to re-focus on the spectator.  This way they can use the shutter button to control metering and shooting, but use a back-button (such as the [AF-ON] button or the
> [*] button) to control when THEY want the camera to auto-focus.
> 
> You can also just pick the "Clear all Custom Func. (C.Fn)" menu option which will revert all functions that may have been changed to their factory defaults.
Click to expand...



Hello Tim,

Thanks for your reply but... I've already done this. All custom settings to default, C.FN IV: Operation/Others: AF and metering buttons is set to 0 thene is:

Meter & AF Start
Meter & AF Start
AE Lock

Yesterday I even tried 1.0.9  firmware but same issue 

Any other way to solve this?

Thanks again


----------



## jcsolorzano

Hello Guys,


Just wanted to let you know that after spending over more than $150 Canon got the camera fixed by replacing this part:

https://plus.google.com/photos/1173...s/5869433322930721761?authkey=CJG1-9P3w4Wa_QE


Thanks for all your help and comments


----------

